

We Don't Sell Saddles Here - boyd
https://medium.com/@stewart/we-dont-sell-saddles-here-4c59524d650d?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8X6MNOE015bIMULqqeBuADVPEb7kurZnKBdskbnNCbdsmN7ZlhV1YEQ_sn0-GUA6ANshGxFPsCuBPdYdlTZaeXYSSDzA&_hsmi=16492059

======
JohnHammersley
TL:DR - Build Something People Want :) (as you say in your second section
heading!)

